# Largest Digital Camera



## KmH (Oct 16, 2017)

Is under construction - 3.2 *giga*pixels. Scheduled science first light - 2021
Large Synoptic Survey Telescope - Wikipedia

The plan is that the 3.2-gigapixel,  _f_/1.23 digital camera will make a 15-second exposure every 20 seconds once its dark enough each sufficiently clear night.


----------



## waday (Oct 16, 2017)

Ugh. THREE mirrors? But I thought we were moving away from mirrors and towards mirrorless?

(Please note this is a joke. )

Very neat!


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Oct 16, 2017)

I thought it was funny that they called it a very wide 3.5 degree fov. I’m sure for a telescope that is very wide. 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## benhasajeep (Oct 17, 2017)

Eh, I have one of those in my bag.    The biggest pain is the tripod.


----------



## zombiesniper (Oct 17, 2017)

And people say me lenses are overkill!!


----------



## tirediron (Oct 17, 2017)

zombiesniper said:


> And people say me lenses are overkill!!


That's only because they are taller than you are!


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 17, 2017)

I wonder how ugly the bokeh's gonna be with THREE mirrors!


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Oct 25, 2017)

I don't know what a teraflop is or a petabyte


----------



## petrochemist (Oct 25, 2017)

SoulfulRecover said:


> I don't know what a teraflop is or a petabyte


A flop is one instruction per second, so a standard SI teraflop is 1,000,000,000,000 instructions per second. Computer uses tend to use Binary numbers where 1024 is used instead of 1000 for each multiple - though they switch to base 10 when selling hard drives it makes them look bigger!

Peta is another step up from tera another factor of 1000. A petabyte is around 500x you'd get in a typical external drive these days (2TB drives are now common)


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Oct 25, 2017)

jeebus that's a lot of information. Computers and storage is starting to get nuts


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Oct 26, 2017)

SoulfulRecover said:


> jeebus that's a lot of information. Computers and storage is starting to get nuts



Starting?


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Oct 26, 2017)

For me at any rate. I was blown away that I could get a computer that has 1 terabyte of storage or a thumb drive that's 16 gigs. I don't know what people are doing to fill that space but ive had my comp since 2013ish and it maybe has 100 gigs used.


----------



## benhasajeep (Oct 26, 2017)

SoulfulRecover said:


> For me at any rate. I was blown away that I could get a computer that has 1 terabyte of storage or a thumb drive that's 16 gigs. I don't know what people are doing to fill that space but ive had my comp since 2013ish and it maybe has 100 gigs used.


Raw files from the big sensor cameras are 50-90mb each!

I still have a 8MB Nikon CF card that came with my first Coolpix some 20 years ago!  My most recent purchase was for a 128gb XQD card.  I remember buying a 256mb CF card for it at a Compusa store.  It was like $60 then I think.  And that was a big card then.


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Oct 26, 2017)

I guess I either don't shoot enough or I don't have a new enough camera haha


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Oct 26, 2017)

benhasajeep said:


> SoulfulRecover said:
> 
> 
> > For me at any rate. I was blown away that I could get a computer that has 1 terabyte of storage or a thumb drive that's 16 gigs. I don't know what people are doing to fill that space but ive had my comp since 2013ish and it maybe has 100 gigs used.
> ...



I just bought a 256GB card for the new camera. It replaced the old 32GB one that the camera said was too slow for 4K video. 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## KmH (Oct 26, 2017)

Class 10 should be sufficient for 4K video.
Nikon recommends class 6 memory cards as a minimum for video.
XQD card _write_ speeds of 45 MB/s (300x) should suffice.

I shoot 4K video to class 10, 98 MB/s (653x), 32 GB UHS-1 micro SDHC cards.
I have 4 of the 32 GB micro cards & 2 micro to SD card adapters.


----------

